# Im new ( 16 Months into training with pics)



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Guys im new.

Well its been around 16 Months i have been beasting it at the gym.

But only really Properly dedicated myself the last 6 months.

I train 4 days per week and i pretty much have my diet nailed and good Training Plan ( i have freinds that compete)

I have went from 18 stone 4lbs in Jan 07 to 14stone 12 lbs (15/9/08) with alot more improvement still to come.

I have set myself on the Bodbuilding Comps idea and i now Eat/Train/Sleep like one albeit im 100% Natual at the Mo.

The last 6 months have been Hard trying to loose the weight but still keep good size and not look like a Gimp but its taking shape.

Im aiming for more Progress pics next month to show full extent of how i have got on.

exuse the Pics the Jan 07 is Grim lol










FEB 08










MAY08










AUG08










No Pics as such since Aug im saving them for and End of Year Show Off lol or so i hope

Thanks for Reading

Brad


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

huge transformation, nice work mate!


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Mate


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

v.v.impressive. Hats off to you pal.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job... :thumbup1:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys, God only knows why i never did it years ago but at 29 i have a good few years yet lol


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice one bradz, good work, anyone who's got the nuts to post their pics deserves my rep.


----------



## alanp (Sep 16, 2008)

good effort mate. quality progress pics. whats your target weight?


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Targert is 14 stone Hopefully By jan then id be expecting to jump back up to 15ish Next year but with very low Body Fat.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Good transformation mate. Keep it up dude and welcome to the forum


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wow good effort dude, awesome progress.

One thing tho, get a fcuking tan! anyone would think you are a scotsman!


----------



## jaypea74 (Sep 16, 2008)

im new to this site and have just been browsing for a while.

im nowhere near you kind of standard but ill get there

nice to see the transformation. even from nov 07- jan 08 you can see the difference in the 4 week blocks, inspirational, and its nice to have an idea of how long it will take , given the right diet and workouts.

saying that how do you work out?. 1 body part a week ? full body 4 times a week?

jp


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Guys,Your right its hard to get a tan in Not So Sunny Scotland 

but i am a nice shade of brown after some Nice Holidays to Spain of late.

I train below:

Monday: Chest and Bi

Tues: Rest

Wed: Back and Tri and Abs

Thur:Legs

Fri:Shoulders

Sat:Cardio

Seems to work for me.


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

LOOKING SICK BRO WELL DONE


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh my god!! Well done  I used to be a chubber too haha


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

xMoox said:


> Oh my god!! Well done  I used to be a chubber too haha


is that you in your avi? if so then you look smokin :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks folks.

Came along way since this topic.

I look much better these days lol










More of an update here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/85077-bradley-road-nabba-scotland-2010-a.html


----------



## xMoox (Jun 6, 2010)

vlb said:


> is that you in your avi? if so then you look smokin :beer: :beer: :beer:


It is  thanks! Your an inspiration Bradz haha I can't wait to get started now. I'm gunna keep pics of my progress like you have.


----------



## tomcra99s (Mar 25, 2009)

massive change there m8, keep it up.


----------



## Muscle mentor (Jun 1, 2010)

Really starting to take shape, it's good to take before and after pictures it keeps you focused on your *muscle* progress.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

Well done dude, Pics are great,

Trying to get my ab's out for the 1st time in 43 years and seeing can be done shows it can be done :confused1: if that makes sense.

Keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

inspirational:thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Well done mate, doing great :thumbup1:

You should get a journal up bud


----------



## Bradz (Feb 3, 2008)

There is mate.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/75878-when-things-get-too-much-my-story.html

and

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/competitive-journals/85077-bradley-road-nabba-scotland-2010-a.html


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

fair play mate

your looking like you have made a huge improvement

out of interest could you post up your diet and training

edit:

just read the last post from you. just read your diet ect


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

hi

great progress


----------



## ladyrizel (Jun 22, 2010)

great pics! awesome!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

If it weren't for the tattoos I'd say it was fake like those spamverts you get on websites, good job chap. :thumb:


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to the site and well done on your transformation


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Well done fella cracking work! Keep doing what your doing


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

**** you look like a completely different person

do people who havent seen you for a while know its you?


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Great transformation mate.

You local pie shop must be gutted?

;-)


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Now that's some progress right there, well done.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

What sort of training did you do on your four day plan?


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welldone :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Weldone mate.

It take some guts and dedication to make such a drastic change nevermind stick at it and make progress.

Keep going mate all the way.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

excellent mate, very hard to loose so much fat and build muscle once you are a fatty bumbum

well done


----------

